# Ordered a new tractor yesterday.



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Case IH Maxxum 115 MultiController. Closest one was in in Oklahoma. Should be at the dealer by the first of this week and be delievered May 4th. 
Case is outstanding. Tractor has all the bell sand whistles and everything I need. Larger hydro pump to run sprayers, rakes and hay bines. 25mph road speed. And not to mention 15k less than a John Deere similar. Even though deere doesn't have anything to compete with the multicontroller. 
I'll let y'all know when I get it!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Colby.....I am sure you will enjoy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds amazing...
WTH is a multicontroller???


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Is it coming from Rother Bros.?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds great. I hope it's as reliable as the 5140 Maxxum they have here.

JD3430 scroll down to page 8 in this pdf brochure:
http://www.caseih.co.../11C0007INB.pdf

Look like a video game console and screen on steroids, looks like fun and looks sweet too ;-)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Whoaaa, thats sick!!!!
Must have been north of 100 grand !!!!
Good luck !!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you watch videos on that screen that the multicontroller has while working? That's a pretty nice lookin tractor.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

That is sweeeeeeet looking!

Set it up with autosteer, refrigerator and satellite TV and I'd never go home.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny, I really like my m126x, but I sat in a Deere 7810/cab/4wd and instantly fell in love with it. A REAL manly tractor. 7,000 hours and it still looked great.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Funny, I really like my m126x, but I sat in a Deere 7810/cab/4wd and instantly fell in love with it. A REAL manly tractor. 7,000 hours and it still looked great.


Last year was the first year for me with a 7810. It is a nice cab. Nice cold AC. Though I wish ours had a trainers seat for my son, but maybe they didn't have trainers seats in 1998?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They (trainer seats) were not very common in '98. Now it seems like the trainer seat is more comfy than some operators seats.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That case is sweet Colby, enjoy.....damn it, I want one too....


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope, South of 100k! 
Mine doesn't have the AFS monitor but besides that its set up the same as the magnum and steigers. 
I love the cab space these have. Ready to see how much of a different ride this 6 Cylinder & cab supsinsion has vs our 4 cylinder 4wd 6420


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll give y'all a little challenge. 
Try to find a John Deere 6115R 4wd loaded with the 24/24 Autoquad and a H340 loader for less than 90,000. 
Green paint looks good but I have a feeling this case will run circles around our deeres.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> Is it coming from Rother Bros.?


Williams County Tractor 
Steigler, OK I believe


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmmm very nice! I may have to go check them out seeing as JD went to a 4 cyl on all their smaller tractors .


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The only thing I don't like is gonna be the DEF fluid...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> Nope, South of 100k!
> Mine doesn't have the AFS monitor but besides that its set up the same as the magnum and steigers.
> I love the cab space these have. Ready to see how much of a different ride this 6 Cylinder & cab supsinsion has vs our 4 cylinder 4wd 6420


We have cab suspension on our NH T6030. It's very smooth. You will like it.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anybody know if case offers self leveling loaders like JD? 
10k for a nonself leveling loader sounds steep...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just bought a tractor in the same size range. Self lev loader was 11. Non self lev was 10. I would think CIH would be more expensive since CIH is better than Kubota.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I asked my NH salesman this year about a NH loader for my NH and he said he would have to check, but he thought about $15k. Self leveling. Case should be about the same.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Green paint looks good but I have a feeling this case will run circles around our deeres.

Easy now Colby......


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Teslan, I don't know about all JD models but I seen some new aftermarket buddy seats at the Louisville farm show. I think the guy quoted me $300 for a 8000 series JD. Quick bolt on & no drilling. I will probably get one for my daughter. I believe the website was tractorseats.com & the company was K & M Manufacturing


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My 126's buddy seat is pretty bad. I like the newer double wide cabs with integrated buddy seats. My cab is a narrower cab with a buddy seat jammed in it.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

Colby said:


> Case IH Maxxum 115 MultiController. Closest one was in in Oklahoma. Should be at the dealer by the first of this week and be delievered May 4th.
> Case is outstanding. Tractor has all the bell sand whistles and everything I need. Larger hydro pump to run sprayers, rakes and hay bines. 25mph road speed. And not to mention 15k less than a John Deere similar. Even though deere doesn't have anything to compete with the multicontroller.
> I'll let y'all know when I get it!


 You didn't look at Deere very close. Take a look at the 6R, 7R and 8R series. Has more electronics than a fighter jet. Take a look at the Command Arm and Command Center.
http://www.deere.com/en_US/docs/zmags/agriculture/online_brochures/tractors/6r_series/6r_tractors_zmag.html
You can also add camera's to see what's going on behind. I have a 6105R (105hp, 125hp with intelligent power management) on order. Should be here from the Mannheim plant via the port of Galveston next month


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

johndeerefarmer said:


> You didn't look at Deere very close. Take a look at the 6R, 7R and 8R series. Has more electronics than a fighter jet. Take a look at the Command Arm and Command Center.
> http://www.deere.com/en_US/docs/zmags/agriculture/online_brochures/tractors/6r_series/6r_tractors_zmag.html
> You can also add camera's to see what's going on behind. I have a 6105R (105hp, 125hp with intelligent power management) on order. Should be here from the Mannheim plant via the port of Galveston next month


Sweet, I'll take on of those too! A Case for cutting, a New Holland for teddering, a kubota for raking (it'll match the kuhn orange), and ima let the Deere bring home the bacon, er. Steak.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Could be bacon wrapped steak?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Could be bacon wrapped steak?


My favorite, med rare please......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crap, I just want a 7810. That would be my steak wrapped with bacon!!!
I don't need the new computerized Deere. Lol


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

johndeerefarmer said:


> You didn't look at Deere very close. Take a look at the 6R, 7R and 8R series. Has more electronics than a fighter jet. Take a look at the Command Arm and Command Center.
> http://www.deere.com/en_US/docs/zmags/agriculture/online_brochures/tractors/6r_series/6r_tractors_zmag.html
> You can also add camera's to see what's going on behind. I have a 6105R (105hp, 125hp with intelligent power management) on order. Should be here from the Mannheim plant via the port of Galveston next month


I'm not hating on John deere one bit. I love deere. That's all I've ever owned tell now. But you can't get a 6r deere built the same as a maxxum MultiController for 90,000. You can't even buy the base 6105R with a H340 for 90,000. I know cause I priced a Maxxum 115 and a JD 6105M and 6105R. It came down to the price


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

Colby said:


> I'm not hating on John deere one bit. I love deere. That's all I've ever owned tell now. But you can't get a 6r deere built the same as a maxxum MultiController for 90,000. You can't even buy the base 6105R with a H340 for 90,000. I know cause I priced a Maxxum 115 and a JD 6105M and 6105R. It came down to the price


My 6105R and H340 loader is costing me $105,848-$3000 rebates= $102848

Tractor has right hand console, AutoQuad Plus Eco 24F/24R with 25mph speed
air seat, 30gpm pump, two deluxe electronics SCV's, 3 speed pto, MFWD with triple link suspension PLUS (automatic self leveling system), radio, roller blinds, panorama glass roof, ITEC Headland Management System, 3 function electric independent control valve loader ready package.
Loader has the loader suspension system (basically smooths out the bouncing if you are hauling a load and you hit a bump. Also has the position and leveling features.
I haven't look real close at the Case-IH's but in the last few year's not much difference in green and red as far as quality goes. Does the Case-IH loader have the suspension system, as well as position and auto-leveling like the H340?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The case loaders have the self leveling option but I don't like it. I don't like the extra 8" it sticks up off the loader. Maybe if you used a bucket alot but I still think a good operator will do just fine.

Couldn't agree more....I don't like the self-leveling loaders either....I have one loader tractor that has it and it makes a real difference in visibility. And your right, any competent operator can do just fine without it. The only way I could see it really useful is if you were loading grains or fertilizers full time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

My console is the same as the command arm on the jds


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

And johndeere offered 30k for trade in. Case offered 42


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok finally I can post, the CNH loaders up her are ALO/Quicke with the lo profile self-level link that looks like a cover for the main boom. Kubota MF Fendt etc all use the same loader too here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Colby said:


> The case loaders have the self leveling option but I don't like it. I don't like the extra 8" it sticks up off the loader. Maybe if you used a bucket alot but I still think a good operator will do just fine.
> 
> Couldn't agree more....I don't like the self-leveling loaders either....I have one loader tractor that has it and it makes a real difference in visibility. And your right, any competent operator can do just fine without it. The only way I could see it really useful is if you were loading grains or fertilizers full time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


me: Now that I bought a self level loader on the bigger Kubota, I actually prefer non self leveling on my smaller Kubota. I can safely say, I wasted money on the self level loader. I'd rather have remote front hydraulics if you have to spend another $1,000.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

"two deluxe electronics SCV's"

If I were putting that much into a new tractor I would get 3 sets of SCV's. Down the road you might be glad you did.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations. The only thing I know if I was to buy a tractor like that it better have a sleeper bunk. I don't think I would be alowed back in the house. Enjoy


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Should have the tractor in 5-7 days. 
I will get y'all pictures. 
It'll get broke in with our 1475 hay bine. Gonna start cleaning off hay meadows in 2 weeks


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

Colby said:


> The case loaders have the self leveling option but I don't like it. I don't like the extra 8" it sticks up off the loader. Maybe if you used a bucket alot but I still think a good operator will do just fine.
> 
> Couldn't agree more....I don't like the self-leveling loaders either....I have one loader tractor that has it and it makes a real difference in visibility. And your right, any competent operator can do just fine without it. The only way I could see it really useful is if you were loading grains or fertilizers full time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


John Deere's self leveling feature is no longer mechanical, so it doesn't have that extra steel above the boom. It is now all done electronically. My Deere 329 skidsteer has the
self leveling feature and it is also electronic.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No mechanical leveling would be a great improvement....but I still don't find the leveling feature that much of a
necessity for me personally.....wonder how much the electric self leveling option is btw?

Regards, Mike


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Vol said:


> No mechanical leveling would be a great improvement....but I still don't find the leveling feature that much of a
> necessity for me personally.....wonder how much the electric self leveling option is btw?
> 
> Regards, Mike


And if you can turn it off when not desired? There are times when you want to be able to crowd the attachment all the way back with it in the air (e.g. getting a rnd bale to slide all the way onto the spears)...


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I love new tractors with bells and whistles. Just like a new toy. 
Sweet machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tier 4 scares me


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, me to JD.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I don't like the whole exhaust fluid idea


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*No DEF on the new Kubotas.  *


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone know if the maxxum cabs are as quite as the magnum cabs?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> *No DEF on the new Kubotas.  *


Or the old ones!! Lol

But seriously, the fact that these tractors will shut down if the particulate filter is clogged really bugs me. I'd rather have exhaust fluid than a particulate filter. Have DPF on my 550 and man it's gonna be a biatch when it needs replaced.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The particle filter is supposed to "Do its thing".go threw it's cleaning cycle when needed.Hopefully no big deal.I'm presuming if they are pulled and not sitting around idleing there will be less issues??

I've heard of issues with pickups where they shut down when guys where using them for coffee shop pickups but mine has never had a issue with it at all YET.2008 model.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I heard the tractors have a over ride button on the dashboard to override the DPF in case it decides to shut down in the middle of doing chores! You can only use the over ride button a few times then the tractor won't start until DPF is replaced or pulled and cleaned.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Do y'all think I need front weights? Trying to get everything put together before they send it my way


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If you aren't gonna get the loader maybe, with no....my.o2


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

Fluid in the tires?

I don't know much about DEF but it's a piss off. "they" say they are better on fuel with it, not sure I will bite on that. They are a little quieter but the old one wasn't really loud either. What annoys me is if this stuff gets spilled on steel it will corrode it, surely putting it against the step can't be the best place to put it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Colby said:


> Case IH Maxxum 115 MultiController. Closest one was in in Oklahoma. Should be at the dealer by the first of this week and be delievered May 4th.
> Case is outstanding. Tractor has all the bell sand whistles and everything I need. Larger hydro pump to run sprayers, rakes and hay bines. 25mph road speed. And not to mention 15k less than a John Deere similar. Even though deere doesn't have anything to compete with the multicontroller.
> I'll let y'all know when I get it!


You will really like this new machine. I recently bought basically the exact same tractor, although without the touch screen monitor. The men are usually driving the small tractors like this, and the less complicated, the better.

It's a great machine, plenty of power, nice cab. It's amazing how quiet the engine noise is on the new Case tractors. I have a 2013 Maxxum 115, a 2012 Puma 170, and a 2012 Magnum 315, and they are insanely quiet. I was a bit puckered about making the switch to DEF myself, but I am now running these 3 DEF tractors, and a 300 gallon tote has lasted quite a long time. All 3 tractors have run anywhere from 350-700 hours in the past several months, and I have only run through one DEF tote.

We priced everything out, and a comparable John Deere was quite a bit more money, I don't recall exactly how much. As far as comfort is concerned, there isn't anything out there, that I know of, that is quite as comfy to spend a full day in as a John Deere R series tractor. The A/C's are second to none, and our last R series tractor (8310 RT) even had a stereo with subwoofer.

With all of the machines being so comparable these days, it really comes down to dealer support for me, and our local Case dealer is head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> You will really like this new machine. I recently bought basically the exact same tractor, although without the touch screen monitor. The men are usually driving the small tractors like this, and the less complicated, the better.
> 
> It's a great machine, plenty of power, nice cab. It's amazing how quiet the engine noise is on the new Case tractors. I have a 2013 Maxxum 115, a 2012 Puma 170, and a 2012 Magnum 315, and they are insanely quiet. I was a bit puckered about making the switch to DEF myself, but I am now running these 3 DEF tractors, and a 300 gallon tote has lasted quite a long time. All 3 tractors have run anywhere from 350-700 hours in the past several months, and I have only run through one DEF tote.
> 
> ...


Is your maxxum cab as quiet as your magnum cab?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

It's here!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Post pictures


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> It's here!


That was quick.....pics, weights.....? Bet ya can't wait to run er through the paces.....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I missed it did we get the weights or not


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a teaser. 
More to come ????








Yes the roof is faded. Case will come put a new one on


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How much?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

27.5mph road speed 
Cab. Hate the mointer mount 








Hooked up and ready to go 








It jerks this 1475 around like its nothing!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> How much?


How much what


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How much did it cost?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, with the extended warranty, 95,000


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just got offered to buy a 3 bed 2 bath house with a 2 car garage and a 1/2 acre in Florida for a little more than 1/2 that. Nice place, too. Real close to beach. New windows, roof, driveway, etc.
Lol
Not disparaging your tractor in any way, just can't believe the times we live in.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet Colby, hey is the gear shift lever chrome?? That looks a bit weird if it is.......are they going to repaint the top or replace, think i would just as soon have it repainted, keep from having some yahoo taking my headliner down...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I just got offered to buy a 3 bed 2 bath house with a 2 car garage and a 1/2 acre in Florida for a little more than 1/2 that. Nice place, too. Real close to beach. New windows, roof, driveway, etc.
> Lol
> Not disparaging your tractor in any way, just can't believe the times we live in.....


It's also a heck of a lot easier to get a loan on a $95k tractor then a $75k house. And a house can go up in value. More so then a tractor should go up in value, but if they keep the price going up on new equipment old equipment with appreciate also.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Sweet Colby, hey is the gear shift lever chrome?? That looks a bit weird if it is.......are they going to repaint the top or replace, think i would just as soon have it repainted, keep from having some yahoo taking my headliner down...


Yeah they are all chrome like that. It's not as bad as it looks but still. 
And they said they were replacing the whole roof. They better not screw it up. They already brought me the wrong bale spear


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Colby said:


> Is your maxxum cab as quiet as your magnum cab?


I haven't spent a whole lot of time in the Maxxum, maybe 2 hours at tops. But I would have to say no, the Maxxum is slightly louder than the Magnum cab. The Magnum is amazingly quiet. It's not just the cab thats quiet, it's overall engine noise. We have the Magnum and a John Deere 8230R on our 2 balers, and the JD sounds like a freight train compared to the Magnum. The exhaust note and engine noise on the Magnum are nothing like you are probably used to. Very, very nice.

My local Challenger dealer tried to use their insanely loud exhaust note as a selling point to me. I told him no one wants to listen to that all day. I definitely care about the tractor having gobs of power, but I don't want it to sound like it does either.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a really nice piece of machinery Colby....I really like the cockpit. I hope it serves you well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Cut with it today for a few hours. Can't tell the 1475 Is back there. Knocked out 30 acres in 3 hours @ 5.9 mph. Really nice. Big step up from the deeres


----------

